# Anyone know of a dog leash pattern????



## krazzyborri (Mar 17, 2015)

I've done a few bracelets and a dog collar that I love and i'm hooked to paracord!!!! My next project is a leash. I've looked around and havent been quite able to find a nice "round" style braid/weave that I want to use. Does anyone know of any nice ideas??? It's for my Pit, so I'd like it heavy duty to complement him. The only leashes I've really seen are mostly all flat. I'd like something round.

I found this one that I absolutely love, but dont know how to start it. Any other ideas??????????


----------



## kornmart (May 3, 2015)

Looks like a king cobra weave for the collar and some Turks head weaving for the leash?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Try looking at the four strand round braid. You could even do a eight strand round braid. 

Here is a pic of a four strand round braid I used for a 1 inch steel ball Monkeys Fist lanyard.


----------



## BYork (Jul 13, 2014)

It looks like a 4 stand round braid for the brown underneath and a cross weave pattern over the 4 strand braid


----------



## shoot2live (May 25, 2015)

I made this variation of cobra for my dachshund.


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

+1 for the round braid. Easy, good-looking, and effective.


----------

